# Amity point



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Heading to straddle in a few weeks, and looking for any info on what the fishing is like and what I'm likely to encounter.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you taking the yak? Put up some dates as tide can be a killer round those parts


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Hi mate. , no expert, only been out a couple of times but spent the whole time chasin tuna, casting small slugs for no result in the channel. Suggest having a heavy rod with a white paddle tail plastic out trolling to see if they will have a crack at that. Tides were scary but managable in a hobie for me.. Good luck! Have a blast!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay buddy,

is a good current thru there. amity point used to stick out about 50 to 100m further into the channel, as the rainbow channel has eroded the point away, the ever desperate locals have dumped numerous car bodies, rocks and the entire old straddie pub onto the banks to try to save their houses. the result is a fairly steep bank. a very very snaggy bottom , but surprisingly a lot of good fish (parrot and the like) on the bottom.

top of the tide is probably the best time to fish the actual channel in front of amity itself.

i (true to form) head about 500m south to some massive yabbie banks and fish those on the flood tide and its always good for some whiting.
had a little shark actually come up and nudge around my feet whilst standing there one day.

if you head straight across the channel to the green markers , you end up in some beautiful weedy , white sand banks (pelican or maroon banks, i forget which) and these are great to cruise for the usual flatties and whiting and bream.

there are some green zones in the area now, but again further south are the "wonga wallen' banks. these are shallow and really only fishable from yak but superb on a big tide.

if you want a nice refreshing fresh water experience go about 3/4 of the way to dunwich and you'll cross myora creek at myora springs. this little creek flows thru the mangroves out into the main channel and a great little paddle.

cheers


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

nad97 said:


> Are you taking the yak? Put up some dates as tide can be a killer round those parts


Hey nad97, definitely taken the yak. Be there from the 20-27th sep.

Cheers.


Foxxy said:


> Hi mate. , no expert, only been out a couple of times but spent the whole time chasin tuna, casting small slugs for no result in the channel. Suggest having a heavy rod with a white paddle tail plastic out trolling to see if they will have a crack at that. Tides were scary but managable in a hobie for me.. Good luck! Have a blast!


Cheers Foxxy, the biggest rod & reel I have is a Shimano bluewater 6-10kg matched with a new baitrunner OC8000. Yet to spool this up, but thinking 30lb braid? Will I require wire??

Thanks grinner, do you get snapper in the channel?? I'm guessing you can pump for yabbies on the flats?

Cheers


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Would definately take a heavy rod and an Ant/Safa Special Dead bait rig - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43581&p=454396&hilit=ant+mackerel+rig#p454396

If there are Marlin on the Gold Coast - there is a good chance they would be around Straddie too. Also a good chance of other big pelagics in the area.....

Dammit you ve made me very jealous now. Been aching to get back there...


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Dennis, had a quick look at that thread. Some good rigs in there, need to go shopping


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok when you first get there the currents may be a bit strong to get out to middle reef and shouldn't really be done alone but Shag rock is a good source of Spangled emperor and there should be snapper there at this time of year to. There could be some kings and mackerel for be hind the breakers to so be sure to put a bait out for them.


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks a heap Nick, google earths playing up but is that a 1.5k paddle :lol: pretty safe out there aye?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeh 1.5km is right. I guess it depends on your normal limits. I still feel safe 6km off shore as long as the weather is good


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thinking more of the toothy kind. Would a SS be nessacery?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Shag rock should be fine without a ss


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Nick, appreciate the effort.

Cheers


----------

